# Is the Vita a flop?



## PowerStone (Jun 29, 2015)

So, i have seen all over the internet that the Ps vita is a flop... I wasn't so sure because of the library it contained (A Surplus of anime games!). I went out to buy one. This thing is amazing! The only problems i had was gamestop forgetting to give me everything except the actual system. I noticed the battery life and the memory card being a problem. I wanna know the opinions of others. What would you personally think of the Vita.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 29, 2015)

Compared to any current handheld or regular console other than the WiiU: Yes. Purely going by sales.

It still gets quite a lot of games I enjoy and more than I can actually finish, so I don't regret owning one, but for Sony it's pretty much dead now.


----------



## The World (Jun 29, 2015)

they stopped updating the youtube app for it


----------



## Sauce (Jun 29, 2015)

I recently brought a Vita because a lot of Japanese games are released for it. That's where the market for the vita stands. It has the best graphics on a handheld and many PS4 games have great ports released on the Vita. The problem with the Vita relies with its first-party support. There's virtually none. It wasn't a flop but it didn't match the success of the PSP.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 29, 2015)

Vita just didn't get any momentum.

Nintendo luckily was able to get back on their feat before the Vita really launched.

Then there was monster hunter too i guess.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 30, 2015)

it is if you don't care about jrpgs
it'll just be the psp all over again, with no one giving a shit about it until it gets hacked


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 30, 2015)

Its a system that actually HAS games, and actually has more coming down the pipe especially in comparison to the 3DS which has been particularly dry

But PR wise its a flop and completely neglected

Either way it might as well be renamed to the Neptuniastation Vita for the amount of Neptunia ports and spin off games it has


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2015)

can't wait for it to be cheap so I can play P4 Golden.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 30, 2015)

ayo buy up the 1000s 'cause the 2000 has that hideous LCD screen


----------



## sworder (Jul 2, 2015)

i have like 15 games i'd like to play from PS+, hopefully there's a good deal this black friday


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 6, 2015)

scerpers said:


> it is if you don't care about jrpgs
> it'll just be the psp all over again, with no one giving a shit about it until it gets hacked



Many people actually gave a shit for psp before the hacking.  80m+ sales is very good.  Just everyone was trying to put it against the DS.  When it comes to handheld nothing should be compared to what nintendo brings out because it literally prints money.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 6, 2015)

What they should have considered is offering up a Vita for a certain amount of money and 18 month contract to the PSN. I think people will always be wary of spending a lot of cash on a small device so they should have taken a similar approach to the one taken with mobile phones.

If a Vita cost ?50 -?100, with an 18 month contact to the PSN, I would have considered it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 10, 2015)

If comparing sales figures of the console to others of the same generation then it is. However, for those like me who love JRPGS, Rhythm games and other similar games that can be imported (or eventually localized), then it's a pretty decent system. 

However, the only Vita game I'm looking forward to this year is P4 Dancing All Night.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 10, 2015)

It's neither successful nor a flop.  If it was a flop it wouldn't still be getting games, would have died by now.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 10, 2015)

Enclave said:


> It's neither successful nor a flop.  If it was a flop it wouldn't still be getting games, would have died by now.



Flops still get games.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 10, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Flops still get games.



Not really.  They tend to just die out after a year and lose all support.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Jul 21, 2015)

The World said:


> they stopped updating the youtube app for it



That's basically when you know shit's serious


On a serious sidenote tho. I have only played some Borderlands 2 on a friends Vita, the game crashed constantly thats why it didnt leave a good impression on me , however, when i played soul sacrifice i felt like damn...i really need one of those , have you guys tried the crossplay thing? Does it work properly?


----------



## itzie4 (Jul 26, 2015)

yes. 

it had promise early on. gravity rush was such a cute game. 

but now it's nothing more than a ps4 accessory if you want remote play.. 


Releasing monster hunter 4 on the 3ds was the final nail in the coffin.


----------



## creative (Jul 27, 2015)

it's a flop by most means and standards. which is a shame because it's so much more powerful than the more recent nintendo DS systems. can't wait for the the eventual hack.


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 11, 2015)

Traded mine for a 3ds XL 2 years ago I think. Best thing I ever did with my vita. Only thing I really loved with it was my PS1 games on it.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 17, 2015)

I actually love my Persona 4 DAN Edition Vita, and but I agree that it's a system for weaboos and not much for dudebros like the PSP was, although that PSP was primarily weaboo as well, but it has games dudebros liked.


----------



## Eki (Aug 24, 2015)

I got a PSP back when they first came out. Played with it a couple times, but its mostly just sat in the same box it came in in my closet.


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Aug 29, 2015)

It was underwhelming compared to the PSP, though i only owned a PSP once. Still prefer the Nintendo DS. Had a lot of fun playing Yu-Gi-Oh!.


----------



## Cutthroat (Sep 1, 2015)

I love the vita but i feel like most of the games are like C+ at best. It has no bangers. (besides the classics in the store)


----------



## Nintenders (Sep 6, 2015)

Seeing as how Sony has basically just shafted their own game development for it with only ports of PS3 and PS4 games for it, I would say yes.


----------

